
Ask HN: Recommend lesser known communities not tech/finance/biz related? - justaguyhere
Tired of reading about tech, finance, biz and politics all the time. Are there any other communities that are small, not well known but good and most importantly, welcoming to beginners and new comers? Creative, crazy, odd - anything that is interesting.
======
myfriendslinky
There’s a solid community of folks in the Learning Community
@farnamstreetblog.com

